# When Do Ears Stop Growing?



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

You know how humans ears and noses grow throughout their lives? Is the same true about dogs? Because Bosco's ears have recently went through a growth spurt -- All of the sudden they seem huge! Is this normal that a 2 year old dog still has ears that grow?


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

is that really true about humans, i always wondered (hehe or hoped) it wasn't true! As for dogs, i dont know!? I think they stay the same


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Yep, it's true about humans. Just check out a senior mans ears. WOW


----------

